# Switching at Jackson on the J&B RR



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I held an operations session last week and had some interesting challenges in my town of Jackson. I thought I'd post here and see if there was any interest in switching.

We started with Train #2 out of Green Springs. We switched Occoquan, the first town, and then moved on to Jackson ahead of schedule.

Let's take a look around Jackson. 









This is Salmons Produce. Two reefers (FSX 6557 and POC 55) are blocked by the building. 


In the foreground is the siding for Mills Fuels (not yet built) with EBT 809 hopper and UTLX 11050 Tank car. The Mills Fuel siding can hold at least 5 cars. 













Miracle Chair Company with EBT 898 Hopper, J&B 124 and J&B 111 on the siding which can easily hold another car. 











Matheson Textiles has two sidings; each can hold two cars. Here we have J&B 121 and J&B 120 on the siding closest to the building. J&B 106 is on the other siding. 





Here's a diagram of jackson:










The train is on the main, approaching Jackson from the right. You have loco #4, J&B 300 flat car, Shell A10 tank car, DR&G 45 reefer, J&B 101 box car, C&S 8279 box car, and a caboose.


Here's what we need to do in Jackson

*Local Moves:* UTLX 11050 Tank car at Mills Fuels to Matheson Textiles 
*Matheson Textiles*
Pick up: J&B RR 121 Boxcar
Drop off: C&S 8279 Boxcar
*Miracle Chair Company*
Pick Up: EBT 898 Hopper
Drop off: J&B RR 101 Boxcar 
*Mills Fuels*
Drop off: Shell A10 Tank car
*Salmons Produce*
Pick Up: POC 55 Refrigerator, FSX 6557 Refrigerator
Drop off: D&RGW 45 Refrigerator



A couple of notes. 
1) The length of track between the switch at Miracle Chair and Matheson Textiles can hold the loco, tender and one car.
2) All arriving cars should be spotted at the loading dock of the building. That's to the left end of Miracle Chair; the right end of Matheson Textiles on the track nearest the building; the right end of the track on Mills Fuels; the left end of Salmons Produce.

Any takers?


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce

An interesting problem and I do remember the challenge switching Jackson when I visited with you!

I did it very inelegantly by the brute force method ...and is the way I would have tackled it outside in the garden as well. I'm sure someone will think of a shorter easier way - if we were certain of the exact lengths of siding, moves can be saved by bringing the spots in at the same time as the pulls are done. My recollection from working Jackson during my visit was that space was pretty tight - there were no luxuries to be had for move saving ideas like bringing extra cars in

1) drop the van out of town and tell the conductor to have a snooze - we will be a while ... leave 8279 with the van
2) pull forward and drop the train on the main
3) forward with the loco clear of the spur that leads to the industries
first to clear some working space for the switchback leading to Miracle Chair
4) back down the spur coupling to 121-120
5) forward to clear the switch at Mills Fuels
6) back in to drop 120 at Mills
7) forward to main
8) back onto train dropping 121
Now to do the pulls at Miracle Chair
9) forward with the loco only clear of switch to industries
10) back down the spur to clear the switch to Miracle Chair
11) couple to the cars at Miracle 898-124-111
12) pull all three cars backing into the spot cleared at Matheson Textiles
13) forward pushing the cars out onto the main
the spots at Miracke have to be on the front of the loco on the switchback so we need to run around the train ... also we need to place in the train the pickups and while we are here running around the train, let's work Salmon's Produce so a second runaround will not be needed
14) back around the train on the passing track
15) front in to Salmons and couple to the cars
16) back out with the two cars 
17) forward to train picking up101 and 45
18) back clear of switch at Salmons
19) forward into Salmons to spot reefer 45 (and 101 temporarily)
20) back out clear of switch
21) forward to drop hopper 898
22) back clear of switch to Salmons
23) forward to pick up 101
we need to have the spot for Matheson Textile behind the loco and the spot for Miracle Chair in front 
24) back out coupling to 8279 and the van being clear of the switch for the passing track
25) after uncoupling the van pull forward through the passing siding until clear of the switch to the industries
26) back down the spur dropping 8279 at Matheson Textiles
27) forward to drop 101-124-11 at Miracle Chair
last the simple switching for Mills Fuelks but it involves a lot of moves
28) back clear of switch
29) forward to the main
30) back onto train picking up cars back to tank A10
31) forward clear of switch to industries
32) back down spur to Mills Fuels picking up 120-809-11050
33) front out of Mills 
34) back down to Matheson Textiles spotting 11050
35) forward clear of Mills switch
36) back in spotting 809
37) front out 
38) back down respotting 120 back at Matheson Textiles
39) forward clear of Mills switch
40)back in coupling to 809
42) front out
43) back to clear switch on the spur dropping 809
44) forward clear of switch
45) back in spotting A10
46) front out
47) back up coupling to 809
48) forward clear of switch
49) back in to respot 809
and then to leave switching completed
50) forward to main
51) back down onto train and to van
we are good to go ... someone wake up the conductor

Regards ... Doug


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

1 - Drop the caboose & C&S 8279 on the mainline 
2- Pull past the left switch, and back the train up onto the siding and cut out J&B 101; D&RGW 45 and Shell A10 
3 - Pull back forward past the far left switch to the industrial sidings 
4 - Back the train down and pull both cars at Mills Fuels past that company's siding 
5 - Pull the train back onto the main and back the train clear of the left siding switch, couple to C&S 8279 (leave the caboose) 
6 - Pull the entire train forward past the industrial lead. 
7 - Back down to Matheson Textiles and couple to both boxcars, pull forward and move J&B 120 onto the second siding with J&B 106 
8 - Pull forward past the Mills Fuels siding and off-spot J&B 121 onto that siding. 
9 - Pull back forward, re-align the switch and back C&S 8279 and UTLX 11050 to Matheson Textiles 
10 - Pull back forward, pick-up J&B 121 from the Mills Fuels siding and pull the train onto the mainline. 
11- Back the train and couple to the caboose, cut J&B 121 and J&B 300 with the caboose. 
12 - Pull the locomotive forward past the siding, back onto the siding and pick up Shell A-10 
13 - Pull past the industrial lead and back Shell A-10 onto the Mills Fuels siding 
14 - Pull the locomotive out and couple the cars and caboose on the main, back past the far right siding and pull the train onto the siding 
15 - Cut J&B 121, 300 and the caboose, pull forward and couple the other two cars to the front of the locomotive, push them out onto the mainline 
16 - Back down the main past the lead for Salmons Produce 
17 - Pull both cars from the Salmons Produce siding and transfer them to the second siding 
18 - Drop off D&RGW 45 at the loading dock and retreive the other two cars and pull the train back onto the mainline 
19 - Push the train past the left siding switch and cut out the two reefers, back the loco and J&B 101 past the right siding switch 
20 - Push the train on the siding out onto the mainline, coupling onto the reefers and pull the train back onto the siding; cut the train leaving J&B 101 on the front of the loco 
21 - Off-spot J&B 101 onto the second siding at Salmon's Produce 
22 - Back the locomotive down the industrial lead to Miracle Chair, one car at a time pull the cars from Miracle Chair and push them up the lead until the clear the siding switch, when done EBT 898 should be coupled to the loco 
23 - Push the train back onto the mainline, cutting the two boxcars to the right of the lead 
24 - Back down the main,replace the off-spot of J&B 101 at Salmon's produce with EBT 898 
25 - Pull back down the mainline and couple J&B 101 to the other two boxcars, and back down the lead, cutting J&B 124 & 111 clear of the Miracle Chair switch. 
26 - Push J&B 101 onto the Miracle Chair siding to the loading dock, back out and one at a time put J&B 124 & 111 back onto the siding. 
27 - Pull the locomtive out onto the main and back past the right siding switch, pull forward and couple the train to the front of the locomotive and pull it back onto the mainline. 
28 - Push the train down to retrieve EBT 898 from Salmons Produce and pull back onto the main 
29 - Push forward to clear the right siding switch and cut the locomotive from the train 
30 - Back up and run around the train on the siding, back up and re-couple the train 

I hope you can follow that.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not sure this works well in a forum. It's hard to follow all the moves...and then there's always the discussion of what a move is.

It's too bad that there isn't some program we could use to animate this so it would be easier to follow along.

The good thing about ops is it really doesn't matter how many moves you take, as long as you get the job done. In fact, while you're doing this, you really don't count moves at all.

I took some pictures of how we did it this time.

We left the caboose on the main. This is a luxury I have on my short line - I don't have to keep the main clear for a passing train.

Backed the train down towards Matheson Textiles and pulled the two boxcars out of the way. This would allow us to drop CS 8279 next to the loading dock.









We moved those two boxcars into the siding at Mills Fuels.









The C&S car was now on the back of the train and we backed it into place at Matheson Textiles. Next, we pulled back to Mills Fuels to pick up the tank car for the local move. We grabbed the entire string of cars and took the tank car down to Matheson Textiles. 









Next, we took the hopper back to Mills Fuels and put it where it was. Backed down to Matheson Fuels, this time on the other siding as it only had one car on it.









Broke the train after A10, pulled forward









Then backed in to drop it at Mills Fuels









Back down to Matheson Textiles and drop off 120 on the other track.









Next we have to deliver 101 to Miracle Chair - a facing point. But first, let's make some room. We still have space on Mills Fuels siding, so we go up and drop J&B flat #300 and DRGW 45 on that track.










Next, we grab J&B box 101 and J&B box 121. We pull forward...









Back up and put 121 with the other 3 cars.









Now, back to the passing siding where we drop 101 and run around it.









We bring 101 down the siding and we're ready to put it into Miracle Chair.









Notice that there is not a lot of space between those two switches!

Next, we'll put 101 at the loading dock at Miracle Chair...but that will have to wait for the next post.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Just remember, that there's more that a few moves represented by each picture.

When we left off, we had just moved down with the train and J&B boxcar 101. Remember that 101 has to go to the loading dock, and we also have to pick up the hopper that's currently there. The problem is there's just not enough room to move!

Go up and pull J&B boxcar 111 off of the siding and back up to clear the switch.









Next we drop 111 off on the other track. Get 124 and do the same thing. Finally, pull the hopper 898 and stick it up there as well. Now there's room for 101.










Of course, now we have to put those cars back, one at a time again. Finally, we are ready to put 124 back. The hopper will stay at the front of the train.









After we pass the Mills Fuel siding, we back up and get the three cars that we stored earlier.









Drop off the reefer on the main, and run around it.









Put DRGW 45 Reefer on the front and come down and pull the two reefers at Salmons Produce.









Drop those two off on the main, and come back down and drop 45 off.









Put the hopper with the two reefers picked up and run around them.









Back up and pick up the caboose. Move forward and stop for water. Then the train leaves town, headed for Lexington. 









I think we spent over 2 hours switching that train, including an earlier stop in Occoquan.

I really wish I could convey just some of the fun you CAN have with short 5 car trains and only a few sidings. 

When you go to Fred's or Ric's, the challenges are different, as you're now having to keep the main clear to let other trains get by. Either way, operations can sure be a great way to spend the day.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Interesting puzzle. I'll try and think of how I would switch it out. Any grades? Or all flat switching? The reason I ask is because when I switch a local industry in the real world, I kick cars aross the a busy street into the correct spot. That eliminates a simple move of pulling a car over the switch and lining it, and shoving to a spot. By kicking a car into an industry or into another car that is tied down, it speeds up the process. This might be hard to do in large scale, but I've had some success by boxing the knucles and kicking the cars down a level track about 2'. 
The other thing to think about that I have notice model railroaders tend to forget is where all the crew members would be. It might be a simple move, but it would require a lot of walking by the conductor or brakeman. 
Not trying to be critical, but just giving some food for thought! 
Craig


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Craig

Jackson is flat from my recollection though there is a slight grade on the main ... moves on the fly are prohibited by safety rules 

You make a good point about the crew being positioned correctly. We sometimes (not often cause it is too difficult for us amateurs) play a game in our switching in HO where we use a model of the head end and tail end brakemen (union rules forbidding the fireman or the condustor from throwing switches!). The model figure must be placed at the switch or at the car when a switch is thrown or a car uncoupled. Suddenly the switching becomes much more difficult because the crew must be picked up in a reasonable way and moved to the next place where work is to be done.

Most of us have enough trouble working through headscratchers like Jackson without even thinking about crew positioning. 

Jackson is complicated by two things ... one is the switchback to the facing point spur at Miracle Chair and the other is the very tight clearances on the switchback. Both issues combine to make the actual switching a very time consuming and absorbing activity. Having visited with Bruce and working through Jackson I can vouch for the difficulty of the switching there - it is at a level of difficulty far higher than typical model railroads in the smaller scales where switching predominates and is just short of being the sort of thing in switching puzzles you sometimes see.

Not everyone enjoys the mental work of this type of switching but most operators I have met are up to the challenge.

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Craig, 

The passing siding and main are about a 4% grade. In fact, I use red survey flags to hold the cars on the grade - you can see the flags in a few of the pictures. The other sidings are mostly level. I use Accucraft couplers, so I could kick a car, but have never done this - that would mean I'd have to bend over one more time.  

My original intention was to have those sidings switched by trains going in the right direction; but once Doug introduced a local move from Mills Fuels to Miracle Chair, I was hooked on the challenges that were introduced by switching all of the sidings. 

It's a lot easier to switch here as there is no pressure from a dispatcher telling me to clear the main.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Doug, 
One way to elimate the tight clearances between industries would be to pull everthing out to the main line, and switch using the main, siding, and switching lead. This eliminates the clearance issues, but it takes a little bit more time to accomplish. By pulling MF and MT you create headroom for MC that doesn't exist. 
Another thing to think about is blocking the train right before arrive at Jackson. Why wouldn't I want to put my spot cars at the head end of the train in order to grab them easier. 
Craig


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Assuming that to the left of Jackson is the East end, and to the right is West. 
1. Inbound train would be blocked like this 4 8279 A10 101 45 300 CAB 
2. Cut train at W. Switch 
3. Pull train and cars 8279 A10 101 45 into siding, leaving room for 5 cars on East end 
4. Lite Engine to Matheson Texiles (MT). Pull 121 120 Leave 106 on spot 
5. Double 121 120 to Mills Fuel 809 11050 
6. Pull out to main and shove to hook with cars left on siding. 
7. Siding will now have from E to W 121 120 809 11050 8279 A10 101 45 
8. Switch out Pulls and leave on Main. Spots back to siding. 
9. Lite Engine to Miracle Chair (MC) 
10. Pull 898 by using head end room on MT 
11. Shove 898 to main. 
12. Pull 898 onto main, while shoving Pull 121 (should be the only car that is left on main. All other cars on siding are respots.) 
13. Switch out Salmons Produce (SP) while leaving 898 on main. Cars on main E to W now are 898 6557 55 (clear into extra siding at SP) 
14. SP should have correct spot 45. (Remember it is at the rear end of the cars left on the siding). 
15. Run lite engine E on siding shoving out 101 for spot at MC. 
16. Run lite back to E switch to grab 101 
17. Respot 101 at MC by using head end room. 
18. Respot MT and MF from cars off siding. 
19. Lite engine to SP to grab 898 6557 55. Set to main (kick towards E. switch). 
20. Lite engine to train, pull through siding. 
21. Cut train clear of E. switch at siding. 
22. Grab 898 6557, 55 off main. 
23. Double to train. Air test. Depart 

Craig


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Bruce,

As you say, the forum is probably not a very good format for describing switching jobs, but nevertheless, I really enjoyed reading the thread. You must have spent a fair bit of time making the diagrams, taking the pictures, etc. Thanks for sharing. I like switching operations much more than watching trains go roundy-roundy, but as yet don't have a layout to do either. Can you move to Sandy Eggo?









Question re. couplers: You noted that you use Accucraft couplers. I've seen them in the photos of your equipment and the look really nice, and I also now have them on some Accucraft logging cars. I have always been figuring on using Kadees for operational purposes at the expense of appearance, but your note now has me reconsidering. I don't care about delayed-action uncoupling. Do you use cut levers to uncouple? Any drawbacks to using the Accucraft couplers in operation sessions?


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,

I've operated with both Kadee and Accucraft couplers. I think the Kadee couple much easier. I don't like that I need a special tool to uncouple. I have cut-levers on all of my cars and use them - or I reach underneath to push up and uncouple.

I find that if I take a little extra time to make sure that they're coupled I don't have a problem. 










I also make sure that my air hoses are connected.


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Sounds like the real deal, Bruce. You can get away with some pretty inattentive operating practices with Kadees - back up, pull away, are they coupled? of course they are, why wouldn't they be? Suits most people, including me for HO scale, but at 1:20.3 I think the extra realism of a prototypical coupler seems worthwhile.

I remember your air hose article in _GR_. I thought it very clever. I always enjoy your articles there - keep 'em coming.


----------

